# 1920's elgin and Early 1900's CCM Cleveland Info Needed



## cr250mark (Jan 19, 2015)

I Recently had a opportunity to pick up 5 Very nice Old Bicycles.
Two of these bikes being : 1 Old elgin expecting 1920's and 1 Cleveland - CCM  Expecting early 1900
I have done some research and know some Info but I would like to acquire more information.
Would you think Elgin was Military Related ? Olive color with fine Black pinstriping. Look like motorbike handlebars ?
Front wooden rim Back metal with paint matching bicycle.
Any info?
CCM Has Original leather grips with "CCM " stamped Leather bag. Wood Rims.
Elgin Serial # A6277
CCM Serial # K18629


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 19, 2015)

Those bikes are in great shape! I love that elgin!


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 19, 2015)

Both Have original Paint and pinstriping.
Do you have any idea about Model of this Elgin.


----------



## chitown (Jan 20, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> Both Have original Paint and pinstriping.
> Do you have any idea about Model of this Elgin.




That Elgin is awesome! I think the bottlecap headbadged Elgins were made by Excelsior Cycle Co in Michigan City Indiana. I've never seen one with that color though. I would guess it's from 1918-20 as Olive Drab was popular around then. I don't think it's military issue though. Can you take pics of the lower seat stay where the fender is attached? This may help confirm it's a Mich City Excelsior.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## David Brown (Jan 20, 2015)

Does the CCM Cleveland say Toronto on the head badge or Weston if it says Weston it is after 1917 or so. Nice bike,great original seat.


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gibson pedals in red on the CCM. That is rare. Both nice bikes.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for Feedback on these bikes.
I am going to attach several other picts. of these Bikes
The CCM head Badge Says Canada Cycle and Motor Co. Limited Weston Canada.
Looking for a Model Name and or Brand for either of these bikes .
I have more info on CCM from Interenet "History of CCM manuf. in Canada" Not sure of exact age.
Little to Zero On Elgin . Have Not Seen this Exact bike Yet in Any literature. Close but not !
I have Not been able to track these serial numbers either . Maybe to Early ?


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks For Looking !!


----------



## chitown (Jan 20, 2015)

The 1922 Sears catalog shows options of "Arizona Brown" on the the diamond frame and the youth model offers "black with green finish"





I can see in one of your pics the lower stay bridge which confirms it being a Michigan City Excelsior built bike.

Thanks for posting them here on the cabe! What are your plans for them? I would be interested in the mens Elgin if you were to sell.

Chris


----------



## Dobie (Jan 20, 2015)

CCM Cleveland is a 1927


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank You Very Much for ELGIN  / SEARS AD That is Sweet ! I Looked in the " Collectable Elgin-J.C Higgins-Hawthorn Bicycles " Paperback Seen Back to about "33" Old Sears Ad for Oriole and Redbird -Elgin Models . Assumed it had to be Much prior to these.
Appreciated Info . I Might consider selling Elgin.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank You Very Much for Year / Info on CCM. 
Can this year be determined by or with serial #K18629
Have Not seen one like this for sale to help determine availability and value. 
I would image any bike from "27" in Original condition is scarce ! LoL.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2015)

As I mentioned in the first Thread.
I recently acquired 5 bicycle from the same gentleman.
Another Old Timer Story . Great Conversation / ..Stories and a Truly terrific guy . Sure everyone may have one of these stories .....
Said the Bikes have been in one place for 40 Years Plus without movement,. Can be seen in tires where they been sitting.
Appreciate the info on Elgin and CCM But have some questions on a Third Bicycle Please.
    Hibbard True Value Champion HSB & Co. Chicago Headbadge .
Wald name on pedals , grips and looks to be added center kickstand.
Nice Back Rack. Black Bicycle. Believe a no brainer to re paint ??
Assuming late thirties or fourties ? New Departure rear Hub.
Man said it may of been a " Western Union " Bicycle ? 
Any Info Would Be Great !! Will Include Pictures plus the last 2 bikes that seemed easier to be identified.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 20, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> Thank You Very Much for ELGIN  / SEARS AD That is Sweet ! I Looked in the " Collectable Elgin-J.C Higgins-Hawthorn Bicycles " Paperback Seen Back to about "33" Old Sears Ad for Oriole and Redbird -Elgin Models . Assumed it had to be Much prior to these.
> Appreciated Info . I Might consider selling Elgin.




Interested in the Elgin if you sell.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello make me a offer on 1922 elgin.


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 22, 2015)

Dobie said:


> CCM Cleveland is a 1927




+1. The Cleveland was manufactured in 1927 based on the serial number. However, the serial number is very high in the year, so it may be a 1928 model built in late 1927. A pre-1917 bicycle would have stated Toronto on the head badge, as opposed to Weston, and would not not have been equipped the Triplex crankset. 

Cleveland was the brand of the H.A. Lozier Co. of  Toledo Ohio. A Canadian facility was established at Toronto Junction, in 1895. The Canadian division amalgamated with four other Canadian companies in 1899  to form the Canada Cycle and Motor Company (CCM).  Manufacturing was initially split between factories of three of the founding companies but was consolidated at a new factory in Weston in 1917. The Cleveland brand continued to be produced by CCM until at least  1941. 

Circa 1927/1928, CCM offered only one female model and was simply called a Ladies' model. The finish is called No. 4 (maroon with gold stripe). The Bulldog leather grips and tool bag are OEM items.The wood rims may have been an option, as steel rims were standard in 1928, though I'm not sure about 1927. From what I can see, the rest of it appears to OEM. It has the a period correct Triplex crankset and Gibson pedals. The bar and stem style appear to be the correct style and have the proper nickel plating, as opposed to chrome. The saddle appears to be the correct Lycett. The chain guard is also correct. The only issues that I see is the missing lacing for the fender skirt guard and possibly a frame mounted pump, which was standard in 1928. While I don't have a 1927 catalogue, I am enclosing a scan from 1928. 

Congratulations on you new acquisitions. Enjoy!


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 22, 2015)

locomotion said:


> the Cleveland chain ring protector seems cut, i think it used to be round all the way, and went under the chain




Yes Max, it's cut but not where you think. These guards wrapped over the top half of the chain ring, not around the front half. It's missing the back section on the half loop and a small web that connected this loop to the horizontal member of the guard.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 22, 2015)

There is a CCM site and a facebook site, and they would be happy to answer any questions. Nice bikes. If you wanted to sell the woman's loop frame, you would get a better price in Canada...For those of that don't know CCM was the number one bicycle company in Canada for many years...T Mar that's responding above is one of the top CCM experts, in our overly polite country...


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 22, 2015)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> There is a CCM site and a facebook site, and they would be happy to answer any questions...




OMG, this is turning into a Vintage CCM reunion with you, Wayne, Maxime, Tom M. and myself all turning up! It's time to celebrate by hoisting a few (Canadian) beers!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 22, 2015)

Gotta be craft beer....So when did CCM stop the skirt guards? My 54 loop frame doesn't have the fender holes or the round thingme down by the rear hub


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 22, 2015)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Gotta be craft beer....So when did CCM stop the skirt guards? My 54 loop frame doesn't have the fender holes or the round thingme down by the rear hub




Lawrence, I'm not sure on the exact date but but they're still shown as late as 1934 on the premium brands. Then, the 1938 catalogue specifically mentions "no lacing". So, their elimination appears to have taken place sometimes between 1935 and 1938. Hopefully, Wayne or Tom M can narrow that down further. 

FYI, CCM's bargain brands, such as Crescent may never have had them, as I don't recall seeing a catalogued model with them. Certainly, they're not present on these models even as far back as the very late 1920s. I'm assuming the reason for the difference between the premium and bargain brands was an easy cost reduction.


----------

